# George Walker on the covenant of grace and the Mosaic economy



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2021)

The Covenant of Grace first made with _Adam_ after his fall. The liberty thereby given to man, proveth that we gain more by Christ then we lost in _Adam._ Of the renewing of it with _Noah._ The form of renewing it with _Abraham,_ and revealing it more plainly by 7 things.

Of the renewing of it with Israel at mount Sinai and by _Moses._ That it is called the Old Covenant in respect of the New Covenant in the Gospel. That it is mixt of the Covenant of Works, and of the Covenant of Grace. The reasons why God in making it did renew the Covenant of Works, and mingle it with the Covenant of Grace made with man in Christ after his fall. … 

For more, see George Walker on the covenant of grace and the Mosaic economy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

